# Razr Vs Bionic Connecting To 4G



## joelbionic

I have a Razr coming in the mail replacing my bionic. I am wondering if anyone who has Razr that came from Bionic has noticed better connectivity to receive data.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## mashwa74

I have had great connections with both phones but you will like the Razr


----------



## -TSON-

I've heard the 4g problems are lessened, I personally haven't experienced them at all.


----------



## joelbionic

Cool thanks. Can't wait to root and flash

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## jeremycase00

joelbionic said:


> I have a Razr coming in the mail replacing my bionic. I am wondering if anyone who has Razr that came from Bionic has noticed better connectivity to receive data.
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


Just curious how you managed to get your bionic replaced for a Razr was it through Verizon. Thanks, really like the Bionic but really getting tired of the data problems


----------



## joelbionic

jeremycase00 said:


> Just curious how you managed to get your bionic replaced for a Razr was it through Verizon. Thanks, really like the Bionic but really getting tired of the data problems


Ya I got a free upgrade through Verizon.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## joelbionic

jeremycase00 said:


> Just curious how you managed to get your bionic replaced for a Razr was it through Verizon. Thanks, really like the Bionic but really getting tired of the data problems


Continuous bitching about data loss 4 devices and 2 sim cards later they offered to get me in a different device

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## jeremycase00

joelbionic said:


> Continuous bitching about data loss 4 devices and 2 sim cards later they offered to get me in a different device
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


Cool I may call them tomorrow I hate returning things I'm not that dude that returns stuff all the time but I waited for the Bionic forever and its getting to be a pain in the butt


----------



## jeremycase00

I'm on my 2 phone and 3rd sim card


----------



## joelbionic

jeremycase00 said:


> Cool I may call them tomorrow I hate returning things I'm not that dude that returns stuff all the time but I waited for the Bionic forever and its getting to be a pain in the butt


When it comes to me spending 350$ with tax plus my case and then my big tushy monthly bill im bitching when its not working right. Im a firm believer of receiving what I pay for. I just want my moneys worth. But I also get bored with my phone real quick. Bionic is the longest device I've had and I got it on launch date. They volunteered to ship me a different device tho I didn't ask. Either the Razr or the Rezound. So I chose the Motorola. We'll see

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## jeremycase00

Yeah Im with you on that one I also got mine on launch and its just been a nightmare with the data issues. I was layed up in the hospital for almost a month so I was always on their wifi. Now I'm home and back to square one with the data issues


----------



## joelbionic

Day 1 of Razr, well half a day, and my data connection is just as bad already. Very frustrating. Ill give it time

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## jtclarke88

I just came from a charge to the razr and I haven't had any data problems as of week two compared to the charge that continuously lost service. Only complaint I have is the watermarked screen which isn't that bad.


----------



## joelbionic

jtclarke88 said:


> I just came from a charge to the razr and I haven't had any data problems as of week two compared to the charge that continuously lost service. Only complaint I have is the watermarked screen which isn't that bad.


I've done everything I could to find any water marks or spots on my screen to no.avail.

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## PillClinton

joelbionic said:


> Day 1 of Razr, well half a day, and my data connection is just as bad already. Very frustrating. Ill give it time
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


Joelbionic, has your situation improved at all? I am currently in the process of returning my Bionic to stock & heading to Costco for an exchange. Not sure if I want to try another Bionic or move to a Razr instead... Having a hard time making up my mind, & by Friday I need a final answer, My 90 days are up then!

Edit: I ended up going with the RAZR. Had it about 2 hours or so. My exchange period was up sooner than I thought, so I'm trying to test thoroughly tonight.


----------



## Soljafree

I also came from the charge and the data connection is so much better on the razr on had it drop once since i had it


----------



## joelbionic

PillClinton said:


> Joelbionic, has your situation improved at all? I am currently in the process of returning my Bionic to stock & heading to Costco for an exchange. Not sure if I want to try another Bionic or move to a Razr instead... Having a hard time making up my mind, & by Friday I need a final answer, My 90 days are up then!
> 
> Edit: I ended up going with the RAZR. Had it about 2 hours or so. My exchange period was up sooner than I thought, so I'm trying to test thoroughly tonight.


If I had the choice between this or the Bionic, I'd stay with the Razr. Its an improvement when it comes to some stock apps like keyboard, camera and such. I like the screen more too. Only thing I miss from my Bionic is ROMs. The 4g connection at my house is still garbage. 3g is good. I haven't dropped 3g at all 4g is the culprit.

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## shawn01

I came from bionic also... I have not had a single problem yet.. It's faster.. Snapper... I've had better signal then I've ever had in my area witch is a drastic change...


----------



## dplakosh

I have been in the same situation with my bionic. Verizon is sending me a razr too. I will have it Friday. My bionic drops the 3g connection all the time. I don't have it more often than I do. I hope this new phone fixes it.


----------

